# Burning plastic smell for one day, now gone.



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Before taking it to the dealer, one thing you can do yourself is check the Cabin Air Filter. Sometimes road debris can become lodged in the filter causing odd smells.

The filter should be changed annually.

https://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/385...994-gen-2-cabin-air-filter-removal-video.html


----------



## CruzinMN (Jun 12, 2018)

Rivergoer said:


> Before taking it to the dealer, one thing you can do yourself is check the Cabin Air Filter. Sometimes road debris can become lodged in the filter causing odd smells.
> 
> The filter should be changed annually.
> 
> https://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/385...994-gen-2-cabin-air-filter-removal-video.html


While I probably should do that soon, there's no way this smell was as simple as something stuck in the air filter. It was quite strong and was definitely something melting or burning.

Sent from my RS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

I suspect you ran over a plastic bag, which instantly adheres to the hot exaust. Over time and miles it melts (stinks) and as it slowly burns off the odor is less and less until the bag is burned to a crisp.....some black residue will be left begind but the odor should cease.

Best guess based off description of event.

Rob


----------



## karmatourer (Jul 6, 2018)

I had that smell on my 1st regen when I stopped for a few minutes. I was really concerned,so I started a thread. I was in the middle of a regen at the time. Hope your works out.


----------



## CruzinMN (Jun 12, 2018)

I will admit, I feel a bit dumb I didn't rule this out earlier. Mystery solved - phone charging cable was shorting out and melting itself. Oh well, good news is that it's not related to the car.

Mods feel free to delete the thread if you want to.


----------

